# Decent summer for a newbie



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

just moved down in may and had some learning to do on the pier side of the fishing world.

any who i started watching and listening and learning all i could and this is what all my learnt lessons got me so far this summer..

1 tarpon
2 kings
1 7ft nurse shark
1 7ft-8ft hammerhead (broke off at pier)
3 5ft blacktips
2 bonita
4 spanish
1002020200 hardtails 
102020330450 skipjacks
1-5 new friends and fishin buddies
countless memories with the family

any ways below are some pictures of my catches this summer so far.

p.s. thanks to the folks on this forum also you guys are always full of useful information.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sounds like you did very well. Most people would love to have the fish you caught underror their belt, especially the tarpon.

Nice job


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice haul there man.You need to add pompano to that list.Hopefully they will show back up at Navarre pier soon.Another thing,the bottom left pic and the guy standing to your left on the rail,isn't that "the dude" you told me about lol.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Trucki no thats not him i havent seen that "dude" in a while. thankfully i tried for some pomps but couldnt get any earlier this year do they have a late summer run?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Yep they come in on the west side.....


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice. Congrats.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Like fairpoint added,most of the times they are on the west side of the pier.They are usually here by now,I ran into Ms.Pat,a local,and we were talking about the pomps showing up this year and we both agreed it's been a weird summer all around.Grass is pretty thick still too.
Heres a link I use to keep an eye on the grass situation:
http://www.wyndhamgardenfwb.com/live-beach-cam.htm


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome heres one for Navarre Beach  http://www.navarrebeachlife.com/forums/page.php?p=zoom


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Better variety than I've caught so far but................. I've only been here 43 years...... lol


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Those are some nice kings too! Not some of those barely legal I've seen pulled out. Well done!


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you guys really need to get back out and try for some spanish Nom NOms


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Dude,was out at Navarre pier yesterday from 4pm to 7pm and it was DEAD DEAD DEAD.However they are showing up at the Ft.Pickens pier in numbers and also in pretty big sizes.The kings are out there too.Bubble rig and live baby LY's are working the best.Only cost $8 and the pass is good for a week!


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol yesterday was popping man it was pretty crazy we had 4 on at once and 2 20+ landed


----------



## Rebfhecca (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep they come in on the west side.....


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope you are eating the black tips. They are delicious! Nice summer!


----------



## Bh7558 (Jun 17, 2013)

Dam this is a old post


----------



## VanStaal (Oct 10, 2011)

lol....This guy... Just hooked a tarpon... not '' caught''

Just another one of them bandwagon king fisherman.... not impressed willie


----------

